# What Is The Best Sump Design??



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So I picked up the perfect sump dimensions for my tank.

36" X 12.5" X 12.5"

Problem is, what to do now?

There are SOOOOO many sump designs out there...

I want to do it right the first time so I'm looking for some suggestions/opinions.

I'd love to get some pics of sumps under larger tanks (around 90G). This could be a great resource for others as well if everyone could *post some pics* plus their experiences; what they would do better, what you wouldn't have done, etc.

One big question for me.

Refugium or nah? If yes, how big should the refugium be (considering the dimensions I'm working with)?

Also a biggie for me, I can't stand bubbles!! What design would be best to combat microbubbles/diffuse?

Looking forward to some great designs!!,
Vinoy


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would follow this basic design.

When it comes to micro-bubbles, it comes down to how much water is flowing through the sump, baffle height, baffle spacing, skimmer and how everything (return and drain) is plumbed together. For a 90gal, you are looking at 3-5x turnover rate, so @270-450gph going through, micro-bubbles should not be an issue.

Using the design linked, the refugium section should be at least 12" wide and min of 200gph going through it. Accounting for head loss and flow diversion, the pump should have ~700-750gph at the head height of your system.

You can keep the flow linear (Incoming-refugium*-skimmer*-return pump) for your sized system. As mentioned, I do prefer to use the Monaco-Jeaubert NNR in a refugium and it can easily handle the higher flow rate in the mentioned linear flow configuration.

*position can be switched

JM2C/E


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Wilson,


Thanks for the reply.



I've looked at Melev's designs but I'm not looking for something basic... Like what I mean is when I'm going to remodel the sump I'd like to make it the best I possibly can.



What I'm finding regarding the Monaco NNR method is that many are saying it's an out dated method... On top of that, opinions are quite mixed regarding the merits of running a system such as that.



I really want to see pictures of sump designs some of the guys here are running as well as pictures of their tank. I think that will be super helpful.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey William,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Follow my thread and my sump design is there. It's modelled after melevs reef, pretty simple.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply Paul.

I looked at a bunch of designs and picked up a few things from everywhere. 

I'll post pics soon of the progress.

I've got a question before I put in all the baffles.

1. How should the bubble trap arrangement be? I plan on having four baffles in my bubble trap. Should it be : "over-under-over-under" or "under-over-under-over"


Thanks in advance!,
Vinoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the design of my sump is pretty cool and different than most. Take a look at my build thread to see it, but I made the entire front the refugees and have the slimmer and return section hidden behind it. This is good if you plan on displaying your refugees and sump as it looks much nicer.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> 1. How should the bubble trap arrangement be? I plan on having four baffles in my bubble trap. Should it be : "over-under-over-under" or "under-over-under-over"
> 
> Thanks in advance!,
> Vinoy
> ...


should always be over-under-over otherwise you will not get any skimming/turnover of the water surface in the sump and a build up of gunk will occur.


----------

